# first growing smoke



## BudGrower (Dec 9, 2013)

finally i smoke from my own growing , feel amazing n the high is very good actually am high as *** right now
thank u ppl for all the help n i wish u guyz r around to share it with u , thanks


----------



## Growdude (Dec 9, 2013)

If that's your picture I would take it down.

Glad to see its working out for you.


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 9, 2013)

yes its my pic with the joint , thank uu


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 9, 2013)

take it down ?


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> take it down ?


 


I think you should take down your picture of yourself........ congrats on the farming.


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats, but are you legal? At least living in Co or Wa? Either way, attaching an actual face to your grow username is not good. Stay anonymous.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like he just let LEO and any thieves know he has a product that is worth some money. Lock the windows and doors, and don't answer the door if you hear it knocking.


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 10, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I think you should take down your picture of yourself........ congrats on the farming.



thank uu:icon_smile:


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 10, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Congrats, but are you legal? At least living in Co or Wa? Either way, attaching an actual face to your grow username is not good. Stay anonymous.



i dnt live in the US its okay , and its all with ur help so thank u


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 10, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looks like he just let LEO and any thieves know he has a product that is worth some money. Lock the windows and doors, and don't answer the door if you hear it knocking.



its different where i live i would answer them with my m16 hhhhhhhh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> its different where i live i would answer them with my m16 hhhhhhhh



No offense, but that would be stupid.

You are opening yourself up to all kinds of potential problems posting your picture online and telling people you grow.  Even if you are in a place that is legal, thieves are always a threat.  Please remove your picture.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2013)

Funny as hell.
 Bro it aint tha COPS ya need to worry about. Its Outlaws that will come take yur ****,your M16,and possibly your life. You must be crazy,,and I dont give a crap where you live and who you live around,, I mean really,,ya want everybody to know who you are and where you live,,and that ya have some NICE Weapons??That would be a bad idea even if ya lived in Bagdad.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 10, 2013)

I think he DOES live in bagdad..... :rofl:

 no harm budgrower  you smokin on some of that I.E.D? 


congrats on the smoke !!!!!  ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No offense, but that would be stupid.
> 
> You are opening yourself up to all kinds of potential problems posting your picture online and telling people you grow.  Even if you are in a place that is legal, thieves are always a threat.  Please remove your picture.



thnks 4 the worries, i will


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 11, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I think he DOES live in bagdad.....
> 
> no harm budgrower  you smokin on some of that I.E.D?
> 
> ...


no bro i live in Jordan but we share borders with iraq :hubba::hubba:

wat is IED ??

thank u all for the help


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2014)

> wat is IED ??






> An improvised explosive device (IED) is a homemade bomb constructed and deployed in ways other than in conventional military action. It may be constructed of conventional military explosives, such as an artillery round, attached to a detonating mechanism. Roadside bombs are a common use of IEDs.
> 
> IEDs may be used in terrorist actions or in unconventional warfare by guerrillas or commando forces in a theater of operations. In the second Iraq War, IEDs were used extensively against US-led Coalition forces and by the end of 2007 they had become responsible for approximately 63% of Coalition deaths in Iraq.[1] They are also used in Afghanistan by insurgent groups, and have caused over 66% of the Coalition casualties in the 2001&#8211;present Afghanistan War.[2]




There you go...


----------



## robertr (Feb 7, 2014)

Where did you get the M16 I thought you preferred the Ak47 over there.


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 9, 2014)

robertr said:
			
		

> Where did you get the M16 I thought you preferred the Ak47 over there.


true but u gotta have a good collection


----------



## Blackie54 (May 28, 2014)

Pic looked kool, it looked air brushed.


----------

